# White bike thread..



## physasst (Oct 1, 2005)

I have had this penchant....mostly due to Terry's Strong, for white frame colors....SO...post your white frames...a brief search turned up TMB's MXL, Len's Serotta and Sachs, Terry's Strong, and my Strada...but let's see everyone's 

POST your white bikes....


----------



## TACSTS (Feb 4, 2004)

Great thread, I love white bikes! Here's my contribution:


----------



## innergel (Jun 14, 2002)

White and red is winning so far. Here's my white and black fixie (with small touches of red)


----------



## terry b (Jan 29, 2004)

I like white, even off-white.


----------



## chuckice (Aug 25, 2004)

Not mine...but me likey...


----------



## physasst (Oct 1, 2005)

*I know*



chuckice said:


> Not mine...but me likey...



that is about the only CF bike that has ever spoken to me is a white Look 585.....hmmm.....NOOOOOO...dammmit...


----------



## chuckice (Aug 25, 2004)

physasst said:


> that is about the only CF bike that has ever spoken to me is a white Look 585.....hmmm.....NOOOOOO...dammmit...


Same here...that thing is gorgeous.


----------



## physasst (Oct 1, 2005)

chuckice said:


> Same here...that thing is gorgeous.



Here's a white 595 on Ebay.....My size too.... 

http://cgi.ebay.com/2007-Look-595-P...4QQihZ002QQcategoryZ98084QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

or a white 565...although this one is not quite as pretty....

http://cgi.ebay.com/2006-Look-565-C...6QQihZ006QQcategoryZ98084QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## chuckice (Aug 25, 2004)

physasst said:


> Here's a white 595 on Ebay.....My size too....
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/2007-Look-595-P...4QQihZ002QQcategoryZ98084QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


 :thumbsup: It's so damn nice...begs for some Campy all-around...


----------



## ETWN Stu (Feb 15, 2007)

I have this on order with a pair of Bora Ultra...not all white but some is enough.

Also the color is my magic number too 

https://thebikebarn.com.au/images/cus_ilos2.jpg


----------



## Phat&SlowVelo (Nov 27, 2004)

*not mine*

but I dig this IF track bike. Simple, elegant, and badass looking too.


----------



## chuckice (Aug 25, 2004)

Phat&SlowVelo said:


> but I dig this IF track bike. Simple, elegant, and badass looking too.


Nice! More pix?


----------



## physasst (Oct 1, 2005)

ETWN Stu said:


> I have this on order with a pair of Bora Ultra...not all white but some is enough.
> 
> Also the color is my magic number too
> 
> https://thebikebarn.com.au/images/cus_ilos2.jpg



The frame sounds interesting....880 grams is LIGHT....

_ILOS is a frame that weighs only 890 grams (ref. size M standard), is as thin as a blade, as light as a feather, as strong as steel, and opens the way to a new outlook in regards to the use of composite materials in bicycles. Thanks to an accurate study of the shapes of the tubes and their deformities, the important sections in all those areas subject to 
maximum stress have been identified. In order to achieve the stiffness necessary for a top performing frame (high riding comfort, complete manageability and total absence of vibrations). Extra quality materials have been used, high module (HM) and high resistance (HR) carbon weave combined with superior quality epoxy resins, carbon-titanium and vectran weave reinforcements and Kevlar weave where accessories are fitted. It is mould manufactured with the Solid Carbon technology using the vacuum sack technique: the monocoque frame is forged, in a highly pressurized autoclave, with a seat tube which is integrated with the seat post fitted out with a CARRERA-PODIUM patented lock if requested. 
The exclusively designed tubes are made using minimum dimensions. The frame has a slight sloping design and is made following exclusive CARRERA specifications. The headset is integrated 1”1/8. Spray painted by hand, 5 standard measurements are available. 
The fork is monocoque LIGHT (320 gr). On request it is possible to have the frame with seat tube integrated with the seat post. Custom clours options are available as on all Carrera frames._


----------



## ETWN Stu (Feb 15, 2007)

*I know..*



physasst said:


> The frame sounds interesting....880 grams is LIGHT....
> 
> Carrera is one of those companies that have been infront of the latest trends for a long time. They take pride in their frames and paint work is just lush.
> 
> ...


----------



## nenad (May 5, 2004)

ETWN Stu said:


> physasst said:
> 
> 
> > The frame sounds interesting....880 grams is LIGHT....
> ...


----------



## 55/Rad (Sep 25, 2004)

1992 Giordana Spica.


----------



## ETWN Stu (Feb 15, 2007)

*Extra small size*



nenad said:


> ETWN Stu said:
> 
> 
> > Extra small frame size? Out of curiosity, how tall are you (in centimeters)?
> ...


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

My Panasonic track bike...


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2007)

Dave Hickey said:


> My Panasonic track bike...



When the heck did you buy that one Hickey??


----------



## Export A (Mar 18, 2007)

one white one in the bone yard


----------



## I am The Edge (Jul 27, 2004)

white saddle and bar tape coming soon.


----------



## wasfast (Feb 3, 2004)

Terry B's Davidson is still one of my favorite bikes of all time. Perfectly executed.


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

IMO the Quiring & the Motobecane are the nicest looking ones here. I think the wheels make the difference on both; white rims on one, red spokes/rims on the other....definitely hawt!

Just my $.02.


----------



## hank scorpio (Aug 10, 2004)

My white Landshark.


----------



## caterham (Nov 7, 2005)

cinelli aliante muscle. 











mrs cat's colnago asso












one of these days i should take some new pics


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

toomanybikes said:


> When the heck did you buy that one Hickey??



I bought it last year..... It's an old Keirin frame.

I just bought a beautiful red J P Weigle custom on eBay last night. I'll post pictures when it arrives


----------



## lampshade (Jul 18, 2002)

Mr. Versatile said:


> IMO the Quiring & the Motobecane are the nicest looking ones here. I think the wheels make the difference on both; white rims on one, red spokes/rims on the other....definitely hawt!
> 
> Just my $.02.


I always liked this landshark from their site.


----------



## JohnnyChance (Dec 13, 2006)

more that i dont own:


----------



## ETWN Stu (Feb 15, 2007)

I think I am coming down with white fever!! When this puppy gets here from Italy I am thinking of using either a white SMP Composite or a Black one with red high lights (to match the Bora Ultra Stickers) and black bar tape with white stitching. Any thoughts would be appreciated. 

As mentioned I like the color number !!!










Stu


----------



## lampshade (Jul 18, 2002)

JohnnyChance said:


> more that i dont own:


It's strange in that picture of the two Vanillas that one has S shaped seat stays and the other has straight. They both are awesome.


----------



## handsomerob (Oct 5, 2005)

physasst said:


> I have had this penchant....mostly due to Terry's Strong, for white frame colors....SO...post your white frames...a brief search turned up TMB's MXL, Len's Serotta and Sachs, Terry's Strong, and my Strada...but let's see everyone's
> 
> POST your white bikes....


Phys... I'd be lying if I didn't admit my feelings are a bit hurt you didn't think of me. Just for that I snapped a few fresh pics for you.


----------



## handsomerob (Oct 5, 2005)

I can get this used Aliante for $50. 

Would that make for too much red?


----------



## ETWN Stu (Feb 15, 2007)

*Perfect!*



handsomerob said:


> I can get this used Aliante for $50.
> 
> Would that make for too much red?


I find the Aliante to be a very plush saddle and if you do as well than I would go for it!

Stu


----------



## RoyIII (Feb 24, 2007)

My late lamented white Peugeot px10 was my favorite of all. I have loved white bikes ever since.


----------



## handsomerob (Oct 5, 2005)

ETWN Stu said:


> I find the Aliante to be a very plush saddle and if you do as well than I would go for it!
> 
> Stu


No question about the comfort and fit on the Aliante. I have one in black that is my absolute favorite. The question is will it look good on the Waterford.


----------



## NealH (May 2, 2004)

I don't think my bike looks too bad for being all carbon but, it is certainly no match for the beautiful steel bikes in this thread. You guys have some stunningly good looking bikes. I've just got to make steel my next acquisition.


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2007)

handsomerob said:


> Phys... I'd be lying if I didn't admit my feelings are a bit hurt you didn't think of me. Just for that I snapped a few fresh pics for you.



I thought that bike was built up for someone north of you??


----------



## lampshade (Jul 18, 2002)

handsomerob said:


> I can get this used Aliante for $50.
> 
> Would that make for too much red?


Get the saddle and lose the red tires. Perfect balance.


----------



## handsomerob (Oct 5, 2005)

lampshade said:


> Get the saddle and lose the red tires. Perfect balance.


If I lose the red tires, should I just put the Zondas back on?? What about the red tires on the Zondas? 

(imagine sans the bottle cages of course)


----------



## handsomerob (Oct 5, 2005)

toomanybikes said:


> I thought that bike was built up for someone north of you??


good eye... he decided to go with something lighter in black and I contributed the parts (incl. Record carbon compact cranks.) The new rig isn't fitting like he wanted, so he is looking at something Italian again.


----------



## Guest (Jun 24, 2007)

handsomerob said:


> good eye... he decided to go with something lighter in black and I contributed the parts (incl. Record carbon compact cranks.) The new rig isn't fitting like he wanted, so he is looking at something Italian again.


please tell me he didn't go cf??


----------



## lampshade (Jul 18, 2002)

handsomerob said:


> If I lose the red tires, should I just put the Zondas back on?? What about the red tires on the Zondas?
> 
> (imagine sans the bottle cages of course)


Nah, the Zondas look too modern for the bike.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

lampshade said:


> Get the saddle and lose the red tires. Perfect balance.


If it were me, I'd go with a tire like a Michelin Krylon carbon. They come with a thin red stripe....


----------



## terry b (Jan 29, 2004)

That's one of the nicest Calfees I've seen.


----------



## 55/Rad (Sep 25, 2004)

handsomerob said:


> If I lose the red tires, should I just put the Zondas back on?? What about the red tires on the Zondas?


Zondas are nice but this Waterford looks nicer with the traditional wheels.


----------



## I am The Edge (Jul 27, 2004)

I am The Edge said:


> white saddle and bar tape coming soon.


and here it is:


----------



## handsomerob (Oct 5, 2005)

toomanybikes said:


> please tell me he didn't go cf??


well it does have a CF fork, but the frame is aluminum. He built up a Specialized Allez, but didn't care for the ride or fit. I talked to him yesterday and now he wants my Dream.


----------



## JaeP (Mar 12, 2002)

*2 wide bikes*

One was stolen (Paramount) the other I'm racin' at the velodrome


----------



## Tugboat (Jul 17, 2006)

I do like the Unibet Canyons...


----------



## Metz (Aug 31, 2005)

*De Rosa Idol*

As far as modern frames go I'd have to say the Idol and the Look 595 previously posted.


----------



## terry b (Jan 29, 2004)

Metz said:


> As far as modern frames go I'd have to say the Idol and the Look 595 previously posted.


I really like the white Idol, almost enough to buy one.


----------



## corky (Feb 5, 2005)

The IDOL is the forst de Rosa I'd consider buying, they#ve really got the proportions right.......looks pretty good in black too.


----------



## fmbp (Apr 23, 2003)

my white bike has knobbier tires, but I think it still is a worthy contribution.


----------



## ETWN Stu (Feb 15, 2007)

*Idol + 595*



Metz said:


> As far as modern frames go I'd have to say the Idol and the Look 595 previously posted.


The white idol and the 595 would have to be the best looking modern frames to come out in white as of late...but the problem is as mentioned they also look great in black, so if I had the money for two bikes I would have to get one of each colour (color). The other day I was in my LBS dropping off the deposit for my new rig and they had a 595 built up with Record and gold Shamal Ultra'a..man it looked hot and I should of snapped a pic but that was the last thing on my mind as I wipped my chin.

Stu


----------



## chuckice (Aug 25, 2004)

Metz said:


> As far as modern frames go I'd have to say the Idol and the Look 595 previously posted.


Damn, I'm cold on the curved top tubes....that DeRosa is ruined for me thanks to that... :cryin:


----------



## rollinrob (Dec 8, 2002)

*My two*

an orbea and a look 565


----------



## ETWN Stu (Feb 15, 2007)

*It grows on you*



chuckice said:


> Damn, I'm cold on the curved top tubes....that DeRosa is ruined for me thanks to that... :cryin:


After seeing the Tango I think that I could live with the Idol.


----------



## ezzy (Jul 30, 2006)

My brand new look 585 White Went for my first spin today and it runs like a charm with record and the easton tempest wheels!


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*yes it is*



fmbp said:


> my white bike has knobbier tires, but I think it still is a worthy contribution.


lovely

but I have to say I'm a sucker for white w/ red


----------



## Guest (Jun 24, 2007)

I actually forgot, I do have another sort of white bike......

It's sort of white and sort of red ............

But it rides nice


----------



## Tugboat (Jul 17, 2006)

White Look 595 with Lightweights.... very bling indeed.










This particular one belongs to NZ national champion Julian Dean.


----------



## JohnnyChance (Dec 13, 2006)

some more of the white/gold colnago


----------



## ETWN Stu (Feb 15, 2007)

*one good looking Nag*



JohnnyChance said:


> some more of the white/gold colnago


The owner of this machine must feel really proud. The best looking Colnago I have ever laid my eyes on. Thanks...

Stu


----------



## toronto-rider (Aug 16, 2002)

*My contribution*

Cervelo Prodigy


----------



## Len J (Jan 28, 2004)

*Here is a new JB painted Kirk in white........*

with an unusual twist.

More pictures here. http://www.serotta.com/forum/showthread.php?t=29922

Len


----------



## philippec (Jun 16, 2002)

White Cut-n-coupled Concorde on the Aegean in Greece.


----------



## treebound (Oct 16, 2003)

I need to get a better pic of this, my only white bike currently:


In theme with a white bike, I did see a ZebraBranko (sp?) bike at a rummage sale this weekend, all black, that I almost picked up, was thinking of repainting it in a black and white Zebra motif, but then I came to my senses and slowly backed away from it.


----------



## terry b (Jan 29, 2004)

Len J said:


> with an unusual twist.
> 
> More pictures here. http://www.serotta.com/forum/showthread.php?t=29922
> 
> Len


I spent a lot of time staring at those pictures on the other forum. Made me wonder why people put themselves "in the hands of the painter" when it comes to a custom bike. I think there is some danger there.


----------



## Len J (Jan 28, 2004)

*That is the risk.......*



terry b said:


> I spent a lot of time staring at those pictures on the other forum. Made me wonder why people put themselves "in the hands of the painter" when it comes to a custom bike. I think there is some danger there.


although this Kirk is growing on me....I think I would like it in real life.

As to the custom Peg that is over there.....not my cup of tea.

I tried for a balance when JB did my Kork. I gave him the colors and the general scheme, told Him I wanted a bike the more I looked the more I saw and let him go at it....it turned out better than It would have if I defined it all....IMO.

Len


----------



## Art853 (May 30, 2003)

A different view


----------



## terry b (Jan 29, 2004)

I think my problem with the faux exposed rock look is that it is a very common architectural cliche around these parts. They stucco the adobe houses and leave "windows" through to the adobes themselves. It's gets pretty trite - my wife and I call it the "Macaroni Grill" look because they're trying to emulate the old, old Italian restaurant in Italy look.

Far be it for me to rag on someone else's bike, but I'd be pretty disappointed if that came out of the box after waiting for a year. But then we all have different tastes and if the new owner loves it, I love it for him. 

Yours on the other hand is classic Bell. Clearly he understood the classic boundaries of your expectations and met them well.

Re: the custom Peg. Are you talking about the most recent splashy paintjobs or that tri-color Luigino that's up there now? I like the colors on the Luigino, but not in that combination. Any two of them would've been fine. The splashy ones, well, reminds me of a lot of modern art. Artists can get away with it because they have a reputation, and many will pronounce it "wonderful" simply because it was done by the guy with the name.


----------



## Johnnysmooth (Jun 10, 2004)

*My contribution*

Here's my new steed and oh does she treat me well. BTW, this is an older shot in the dead of winter here in Boston. Now have her outfitted with Reynolds MV32. Incredibly sweet riding, but oh so fast


----------



## terry b (Jan 29, 2004)

Johnnysmooth said:


> Here's my new steed and oh does she treat me well. BTW, this is an older shot in the dead of winter here in Boston. Now have her outfitted with Reynolds MV32. Incredibly sweet riding, but oh so fast


An all white bike in a snowstorm?


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

terry b said:


> An all white bike in a snowstorm?


This thread is racist.


----------



## Johnnysmooth (Jun 10, 2004)

first attempt to load file failed - too lg an image

And while White is good looking, it is a pain to keep clean as one can easily get very anal about it.


----------



## terry b (Jan 29, 2004)

Bocephus Jones II said:


> This thread is racist.


No, a _pink _bike in a snowstorm thread would be racist.


----------



## Len J (Jan 28, 2004)

*I like the lugino.........*



terry b said:


> IRe: the custom Peg. Are you talking about the most recent splashy paintjobs or that tri-color Luigino that's up there now? I like the colors on the Luigino, but not in that combination. Any two of them would've been fine. The splashy ones, well, reminds me of a lot of modern art. Artists can get away with it because they have a reputation, and many will pronounce it "wonderful" simply because it was done by the guy with the name.


it fits the bike....although I don't know I would have gone black on the rear triangle.

I was talking about the custom one with the white background and the modern art look.......it's just not me.

Len


----------



## Johnnysmooth (Jun 10, 2004)

One too many comments on the "pink bike" Time to go out and take a new pix


----------



## terry b (Jan 29, 2004)

Len J said:


> it's just not me.
> 
> Len


nor me.


----------



## ETWN Stu (Feb 15, 2007)

*It could be custom?*



Johnnysmooth said:


> One too many comments on the "pink bike" Time to go out and take a new pix


This is true, a bright white pic with your new wheels would be great..

Stu


----------



## HBPUNK (Mar 25, 2006)




----------



## rollinrob (Dec 8, 2002)

HBPUNK said:


>



Is it just me or does your bike have a touch of pink in it as well?


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

rollinrob said:


> Is it just me or does your bike have a touch of pink in it as well?


bad color balance


----------



## Jaji (Nov 26, 2001)

dont you guys know, its the special edition giro bike.


----------



## ETWN Stu (Feb 15, 2007)

*Start a pink bike thread?*



Bocephus Jones II said:


> bad color balance


I know of two that could be listed, any more? I hope not!


----------



## tigerwah (May 27, 2007)

My new Look.


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2007)

ETWN Stu said:


> I know of two that could be listed, any more? I hope not!



I have two in the bike locker.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*Hb*



HBPUNK said:


>



is that the fancy piped SUPER Prodigy?

sweet


----------



## ETWN Stu (Feb 15, 2007)

*Thats four*



toomanybikes said:


> I have two in the bike locker.


You really do have toomanybikes


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2007)

ETWN Stu said:


> You really do have toomanybikes


But that doesn't account for those that are:

Orange
Red
Yellow
Silver
Blue
Green

...................................


----------



## ETWN Stu (Feb 15, 2007)

*WoW*



toomanybikes said:


> But that doesn't account for those that are:
> 
> Orange
> Red
> ...


Noted!!!


----------



## FTR (Sep 20, 2006)

ETWN Stu said:


> I know of two that could be listed, any more? I hope not!


Mine has some pink.
Is pretty!!!


----------



## jtferraro (Jun 28, 2002)

_Had_ one, but sold it...


----------



## myette10 (Jul 20, 2003)

hank scorpio said:


> My white Landshark.


that's dope


----------



## mtbbmet (Apr 2, 2005)

It now has white saddle and tape. Too lazy to take a new pic.


----------



## jimcav (Jun 15, 2003)

*my white 585*

one of my all time favorites.


----------



## lemonlime (Sep 24, 2003)

The coolest bike in this thread.


----------



## terry b (Jan 29, 2004)

lemonlime said:


> The coolest bike in this thread.


You won't get the desired effect unless the Elvis card is stuck _in_ the spokes.


----------



## lemonlime (Sep 24, 2003)

terry b said:


> You won't get the desired effect unless the Elvis card is stuck _in_ the spokes.


Hail to the King, baby.


----------



## handsomerob (Oct 5, 2005)

lemonlime said:


> The coolest bike in this thread.


I must say it looks better without the 55mph splattered Arkansas bug coating.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

*Waterford near the water*

Don't need no stinkin' red!


----------



## handsomerob (Oct 5, 2005)

MB1 said:


> Don't need no stinkin' red!


apparently, you don't need any stinkin' derailleurs either.

I am trying to make that leap (in my mind anyway). If a fixed/free wheelset landed on my door I would make the leap... really, I would.


----------



## ChuckUni (Jan 2, 2003)

Beater bike! Since broken. Oh well...


----------



## terry b (Jan 29, 2004)

ChuckUni said:


> Beater bike! Since broken. Oh well...


Great photo, love the corks.


----------



## footballcat (Jul 8, 2004)

specalized 
e5


----------



## footballcat (Jul 8, 2004)

set up for winter ridin


----------



## suds (Feb 3, 2004)

*Just arrived*

Only a few days old now.


----------



## Jaji (Nov 26, 2001)

^ one of the nicest cleanest bikes ive seen. well done.


----------



## JaeP (Mar 12, 2002)

*I forgot my other white bike*

I totally forgot 'bout my 'ole JumpStumper. Here 'tis.


----------



## FTR (Sep 20, 2006)

Does this belong in this thread or the yellow bike thread????


----------



## TTBS (Jun 8, 2002)

Hey Suds great bike. I'm in the process of putting together a bike, I hope you can answer these questions. What handlebars are those? Do you like the wheels?


----------



## nenad (May 5, 2004)

that bike says yellow to me.


----------



## cadence90 (Sep 12, 2004)

Absolutely one of the most beautiful white bikes I have ever seen.
Not mine (I sorely wish it was).

Pegoretti/Sachs for Hampsten, with more pics.
Definitely with some pink in it....:thumbsup:


----------



## Sixty Fiver (Jul 7, 2007)

I had a guy come into our shop riding a Colnago much like and perhaps nearly identical to the one posted here although not in as fine a condition.

I have never seen a more beautiful bike in my life.

My (vintage) white bike after this morning's dawn ride... she's not as pretty as some but she has a good heart.



















1973 Raleigh / Carlton Gran Sport fixed gear.


----------



## hppy4u (Sep 15, 2002)

*My white bike (ok pearl white ;-)*

Hello,
Just wanted to share my white bike on this forum as well. Granted it's a track bike.

Dan


----------



## singlecross (Nov 1, 2006)

*Since this got dug up again, I'll add...*

OLMO. Gifted to me from my stepmom.

singlecross


----------



## Chase15.5 (Feb 17, 2005)

MB1 said:


> Don't need no stinkin' red!


Hopefully your close to the bike - it looks like it could take a tumble into the water if your not careful!


----------



## DaveT (Feb 12, 2004)

My 2003 Ottrott ST.


----------



## treehugger (Jul 10, 2007)

*My 2006 Allez Comp*

Got it mid-July for a great deal. 1000+ miles so far and just put on new red Michelin Pro Race 2's and will use the Mondo's on a trainer in a couple of weeks. Sorry for the crappy picture - I'll take a better one when I have more time.


----------



## carlospinto (Jun 3, 2007)

*My Cannondale*

white CAAD 4


----------



## treehugger (Jul 10, 2007)

*More pictures*

Took some more pictures before I took her out for a longer ride with the new tires.

<center>
<img src="http://www.bowdoin.edu/~fjaeckel/index/files/DSC02016.jpg" alt="Speed" /><p>
<img src="http://www.bowdoin.edu/~fjaeckel/index/files/DSC02017.jpg" alt="Speed2" /><p>
<img src="http://www.bowdoin.edu/~fjaeckel/index/files/DSC02019.jpg" alt="DriveTrain" /></center>


----------



## racerx (Jan 29, 2004)

*Something from the past...*

one of my favorite --12 miles as fast as I can pedal-- bikes.

The Man...


----------



## Alliespops (Jul 3, 2006)

This is my '05 Vigorelli, sorry for the same old pic, I just used it last night on the Bianchi forum. Have to take some more soon. 

I'd like it even better with more white, I think it's got too much red on it right now. But still a great bike !


----------



## roy harley (Oct 22, 2006)

Johnnysmooth said:


> Here's my new steed and oh does she treat me well. BTW, this is an older shot in the dead of winter here in Boston. Now have her outfitted with Reynolds MV32. Incredibly sweet riding, but oh so fast


Did you mix something red when you washed your bike?


----------



## drainyoo (Jul 14, 2007)

The ultimate white bike. I wish it were mine.


----------



## pedalruns (Dec 18, 2002)

Dave Hickey said:


> My Panasonic track bike...



Wow, now that is pretty!!


Actually lots of pretty white bikes, makes me want one.


----------



## JohnnyChance (Dec 13, 2006)

Alliespops said:


> This is my '05 Vigorelli, sorry for the same old pic, I just used it last night on the Bianchi forum. Have to take some more soon.
> 
> I'd like it even better with more white, I think it's got too much red on it right now. But still a great bike !


change the pedals, bottle cages, saddle and tape to white.


----------



## mark4501 (Jul 27, 2007)

here's my bike....Pinarello calls this White, but I'm suspecting not enough white for most of your tastes. regardless, it's mine and I like it!


----------



## treehugger (Jul 10, 2007)

drainyoo said:


> The ultimate white bike. I wish it were mine.


agreed. the ultimate bike porn... white stem....


----------



## brewster (Jun 15, 2004)

Here's my 2001 USPS team bike. It's mostly white.
brewster


----------



## SlowIsMe (Oct 3, 2007)

does this one count as white? It's mostly white... I've had the bike for years and haven't taken a picture until now. first decent road bike for me. got something better on the way though...


----------



## drainyoo (Jul 14, 2007)

treehugger said:


> agreed. the ultimate bike porn... white stem....


I love white stems. I wish more companies made their stems in white. actually on this Price the stem is integrated into the bars so you can't even buy the stem alone if you wanted to. Bummer.


----------



## Alliespops (Jul 3, 2006)

JohnnyChance said:


> change the pedals, bottle cages, saddle and tape to white.



You know, I have never liked the idea of white saddles and bar tape so I never even considered that. But after seeing your suggestions and trying to picture it, doesn't sound too bad. Considering it....thanks !


----------



## Cygnus (Nov 26, 2004)

*Iro*

just finished the build: 2 x 2 SS.


----------



## Richard (Feb 17, 2006)

*Sorry it's a "stock pic."*

I've yet to get any pics of my Masi Speciale Carbon with the Ultegra switched out to Campy Centaur and Bontrager Race X Lite wheels (a digital camera is still on the "want list").

But it's white and I like it.


----------



## pina-gal (Dec 19, 2006)

My '05 Damocles Team Replica...mostly white


----------



## drainyoo (Jul 14, 2007)

Here is mine. Just picked it up today.


----------



## onegiant (Oct 8, 2007)

Project Bike
02 S-Works E5 Acqua & Sapone colorway


----------



## 853 (Feb 4, 2002)




----------



## threesportsinone (Mar 27, 2007)

That Cinelli is beautiful, and I normally don't like decals.

Heres my white one, single speed Kestrel 200 EMS, used to be red. Orange bar end is from Bells Oberon, wanted to do champagne ends but I figured it didn't make sense seeing as it was a budget bike.


----------



## Float (May 27, 2005)

*Falcon V Masi*



Richard said:


> I've yet to get any pics of my Masi Speciale Carbon with the Ultegra switched out to Campy Centaur and Bontrager Race X Lite wheels (a digital camera is still on the "want list").
> But it's white and I like it.


When you get chance let me know how it compares to your Falcon.

I've been riding a white Carbon Speciale the last few months.


----------



## skyline377 (Sep 27, 2004)

Here is my white bike


----------



## chang100 (Aug 29, 2003)

*Trek Madone 5.2 Project One*

3 years strong, I love this thing.


----------



## SystemShock (Jun 14, 2008)

beep.


----------



## Kuma601 (Jan 22, 2004)

More photo ops, a past configuration:


----------



## TenaciousB (Oct 18, 2009)

*both my "white" bikes*

<a href="https://s284.photobucket.com/albums/ll26/TenaciousB74/?action=view&current=fuji-1.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="https://i284.photobucket.com/albums/ll26/TenaciousB74/fuji-1.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

<a href="https://s284.photobucket.com/albums/ll26/TenaciousB74/?action=view&current=cube.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="https://i284.photobucket.com/albums/ll26/TenaciousB74/cube.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


----------



## Crawf (Oct 21, 2010)




----------



## T0mi (Mar 2, 2011)

my 2 white bikes, the road bike :

my road bike, won at a lottery during the 2008 Tour de Romandie :









and my track bike :


----------



## variable (Oct 29, 2009)

Road 5.9kg:











City 11.0kg:


----------



## Opus51569 (Jul 21, 2009)

*Sure, I'll play*

Since the thread has been resurrected, I'll add my white bike to the mix. It started as a stock SCOTT Speedster, but I've added some additional white components:

Seat post
Seat post clamp
Bars
Stem
Bottle cages
Pedals

Since this pic was taken, I've added some white cable housing and a white conical spacer in my avatar pic.


----------



## bikemech (Sep 15, 2004)

My first road bicycle.. still my fav :thumbsup:


----------



## guyc (Mar 16, 2011)

Freshly built Madone 5.5


----------



## bikerboy337 (Jan 28, 2004)

*My white bike pre-build.*

Built up with campy chorus, reynolds assault, thomson, wcs etc. All components are black.
I need to get some good photos of my build...


----------



## mihaibu (Mar 24, 2011)

Sorry for the picture's quality, taken with the phone during a training ride.


----------



## charlieboy (Sep 10, 2003)

*look 585 2009*

Look 585​


----------



## lampshade (Jul 18, 2002)

bikerboy337 said:


> Built up with campy chorus, reynolds assault, thomson, wcs etc. All components are black.
> I need to get some good photos of my build...


Damn, that's sweet. Get some build photos up!


----------



## zion rasta (Aug 15, 2004)

*White is good!!!!*

Best Bike Ever!


----------



## turbogrover (Jan 1, 2006)

Just put it together today! It's a chinese FM028. Love the ride so far.


----------



## troutmd (Sep 7, 2007)

Well 1/2 of it is white:

<a href="https://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v385/troutmd/?action=view&current=3Renshodone.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v385/troutmd/3Renshodone.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


----------



## fedrusion (Jul 26, 2010)

Mine


----------



## brewce (Sep 27, 2010)

My Colnago


----------



## turbogrover (Jan 1, 2006)

Just put some new carbon bars on my ride.


----------



## ZoSoSwiM (Mar 7, 2008)

Added the Ultremo ZX tires last night.. Lots of white bits along with a mostly white frame. I love this bike


----------



## frdfandc (Nov 27, 2007)

My first road bike which I sold many years ago. Miyata Alumitech 6300. 











My current ride. 2009 Fuji Roubaix Pro


----------



## rward325 (Sep 22, 2008)

Some amazing white rides! I guess I qualify for this now. Here are my two.

2007 Pegoretti Duende








2010 Specialized Roubaix


----------



## teleguy57 (Apr 23, 2006)

*turbogrover...*

Gorgeous build! The sliver i-links look great.

What bars are those, and how was the paint/pinstripe done?


----------



## Paradox_Q (Aug 1, 2009)

After all these lusty bicycle pictures, I have to say, white is growing on me.


----------



## Eben (Feb 6, 2005)

My brother's white Colnago with some of my old bikes in the background. White Voodoo and Merckx are gone and I miss them! 

Also, one of my favorite white bikes of all time. Ridden by the Belgian team at the Beijing Olympics.


----------



## MCF (Oct 12, 2006)

*Here she is...*

2011 RS frame warranty replacement for my 2009 black and red. Front dr braze on broke loose. Was upset when I found out I was getting a white frame, but I have to say I love this bike. Nice 'flake' to the paint and get lots of comments on her. I never thought I could like a white bike as much as I like this bike.


----------



## MCF (Oct 12, 2006)

*I love this bike*

2011 warranty replacement for 2009 black and red. Thought I would hate the white but I absolutely love it.


----------



## eplanajr (May 11, 2009)

She's long gone now.. but the old Bighit...


----------



## DM.Aelis (Jun 19, 2007)

*I'm in love.*

Freshly built.


----------



## GoingCarbon (Jan 4, 2011)

It's not a bike yet but it will be soon after the frame is delivered.

It's not flashy nor a copy but it's exactly what I want. And I'll post more pics when it's built


----------



## rward325 (Sep 22, 2008)

You have my interest and it is definitely a white bike!


----------



## DM.Aelis (Jun 19, 2007)

Dude. Turbo. hot, hot, hot bike!


----------



## turbogrover (Jan 1, 2006)

teleguy57 said:


> Gorgeous build! The sliver i-links look great.
> What bars are those, and how was the paint/pinstripe done?


Thanks! I've been getting a lot of compliments, even from non-cyclists I meet on the road, lol.
The bars are the one-piece Ness carbon bars, I bought with the 12K finish direct from the importer along with the frameset and rims. I just did the masking and painting myself. I had an idea in mind of what I wanted to do with the bike from the beginning, so it was very satisfying to see it all come together so well. I like the silver i-links too. The white cable housing just gave it a dept. store look. :thumbsup:


----------



## northwest (Sep 16, 2005)

*On its way*

New Strong should be delivered in the next week or so.


----------



## Sebastionmerckx (Mar 6, 2008)

2010/11 Defy Advanced 1


----------



## Italianrider76 (May 13, 2005)

2011 TCR Advanced SL


----------



## eltourista84 (Apr 9, 2006)

*Hopefully in transit:*

To be built up with Ultegra Gruppo.


View attachment 230418


----------



## CMi_rider (Mar 22, 2011)

Still a few adjustments to make and new wheels soon.




























BTW - I know it is cross chained in the pics...I do not ride that way. Just easier to swap wheels.


----------



## Eldnur (May 28, 2010)

northwest said:


> New Strong should be delivered in the next week or so.



Nice bike.

Nice paint.


----------



## ChilliConCarnage (Jun 1, 2006)

Note sure if it counts because there's more black than white, but here's one of mine. I took this picture just today!










I have nearly 7000 miles on it, but despite having half a dozen bikes, I still love to ride this one.


----------



## GoingCarbon (Jan 4, 2011)

At last my simple but personal build is complete, classic black on white.

It's taken a lot longer than I expected but I have my first ride on my FM028 last night.

My first ride ever on a carbon frame and I was hugely impressed. While I love/like all my other aluminium bikes for various reasons I was genuinely surprised how smooth this frame rode.

There are some minor adjustments required to the cables/derailleurs and I gonna change the tyres before my ride tomorrow. But my first impression is 8/10 maybe tomorrow will bring a high nine


----------



## seemana (Jul 1, 2009)

My NeilPryde Diablo. Won it this spring and am absolutely loving it. The only change I made after this picture was switching the Ultegra groupset with the SRAM from my previous bike.

View attachment 234586


----------



## rubbersoul (Mar 1, 2010)

eltourista84 said:


> To be built up with Ultegra Gruppo.
> 
> 
> View attachment 230418


Beautiful frame!


----------



## rward325 (Sep 22, 2008)

That Pryde is amazing! I love the green!


----------



## seemana (Jul 1, 2009)

rward325 said:


> That Pryde is amazing! I love the green!



Thanks! I'm with you, I think the white/green combo is awesome.


----------



## merckxman (Jan 23, 2002)

*Best of both worlds*

white AND black.


----------



## MrB67 (May 6, 2015)

LEFT: My 2014 Cinelli Experience Veloce
Right: 1995 Carrera Podium with Campy Record Titamium Grupo


----------

